# Mountain Path - 60cm



## Luís Cardoso (17 Nov 2017)

*Mountain Path*

*Setup Date*: 30 -10 - 2017

*Tank*: Aquaeden Watercube 60 x 30 x 36

*Cabinet: *DIY

*Light*: Twinstar 600S

*Filtration*: EHEIM Pro 4 250T

*CO2: *Pressurizado com Difusor NEO Medium

*Othera:* Twinstar Nano

*Hardscape*: Frodo Stone

*Substrate*: Neo Soil

*Fertilization*: DYI

*Fauna*: Caridina Japonica

*Flora: *A ver se faço um esquema

*Fotos:*

*Hardscape* 




IMG_2997 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





IMG_2999 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





IMG_3000 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





IMG_3001 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



*Final*



_MG_3024 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



*Plantation*



IMG_3111 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





IMG_3132 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





IMG_3134 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



*After Filling*



_MG_3139 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



*1ª  Week*



_MG_3150 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

First trimm



_MG_3170 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



*2ª Week*



_MG_3171 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

*Details
*


IMG_3152 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3157 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_3159 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Danny (17 Nov 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Nov 2017)

17 days of life...



_MG_3180-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Enano_1 (27 Nov 2017)

Dont stop thinking!!! 

You dont stop creating impressive aquascapes.

Thanks for share all of your aquascaping thinkings


----------



## Luís Cardoso (27 Nov 2017)

Enano_1 said:


> Dont stop thinking!!!
> 
> You dont stop creating impressive aquascapes.
> 
> Thanks for share all of your aquascaping thinkings


Thank you...

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Nov 2017)

4 Weeks of life...


_MG_3200-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Nov 2017)

Amazing Luis, how do you get your stems to go that red?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Nov 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Amazing Luis, how do you get your stems to go that red?


Thank you.
Strong light and 9-10h of photoperiod is the key for the reds, combine to poor N on the fert.
I am only dosing K, micros and Fe.
Regards
Luís Cardoso

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the info Luis, I thought it might be the something like that. It's a hard balance to maintain.


----------



## Nigel95 (29 Nov 2017)

Lovely details


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Nov 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Lovely details


Thanks 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel.basso (30 Nov 2017)

Beautiful scape! Love the way you put things together. 

I have some supposedly red plants in my tank that haven't become red yet. I'm dosing EI standard way (20 ppm of NO3). You said red plants must have lower N to show its colors. In your approach what would be the approximate N concentration?

I'm folowing you on this. 

Abraços from Brazil. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Nov 2017)

gabriel.basso said:


> Beautiful scape! Love the way you put things together.
> 
> I have some supposedly red plants in my tank that haven't become red yet. I'm dosing EI standard way (20 ppm of NO3). You said red plants must have lower N to show its colors. In your approach what would be the approximate N concentration?
> 
> ...



With EI fert you need very strong light to achieve reds on certain plants.
I dose around 3 ppm per week of nitrates.
If i make some tests on the tank i Will have almost 0 nitrates and phosphates on the water column.


----------



## gabriel.basso (1 Dec 2017)

Luís Cardoso said:


> With EI fert you need very strong light to achieve reds on certain plants.
> I dose around 3 ppm per week of nitrates.
> If i make some tests on the tank i Will have almost 0 nitrates and phosphates on the water column.


I see. I'm going to dose a little bit less nitrates and phosphates each week and watch how plants react. I don't think all plants will do well with 0 phosphates and nitrates since they are known important macronutrients. 

Maybe you have some of these nutrients in your tap water. 

Anyway I guess there is no general rule. What works for you may not work on my tank. But thanks I will make this experiment. 

Abraço

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Dec 2017)

gabriel.basso said:


> I see. I'm going to dose a little bit less nitrates and phosphates each week and watch how plants react. I don't think all plants will do well with 0 phosphates and nitrates since they are known important macronutrients.
> 
> Maybe you have some of these nutrients in your tap water.
> 
> ...



Ok.
I only use reverse osmose water.
The plant plants go on the subtstrate looking for food.
This is why a good substract system is needed.
No need to have a lot of no3 and po4 on water column. The only nutrient present on water column is K.
This is the how ada makes their fertilization scheme.


----------



## gabriel.basso (2 Dec 2017)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Ok.
> I only use reverse osmose water.
> The plant plants go on the subtstrate looking for food.
> This is why a good substract system is needed.
> ...


Yeah I agree. There are many approaches that work well. Just by looking at your tank I have no doubt this method delivers great results. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (2 Dec 2017)

This tank is awesome Luis, as usual... it's amazing how it looks so nice even at early stages. Looking forward to the final layout

Jordi


----------



## Luís Cardoso (2 Dec 2017)

parotet said:


> This tank is awesome Luis, as usual... it's amazing how it looks so nice even at early stages. Looking forward to the final layout
> 
> Jordi


Thank you.
The tank is developing very well...


Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (2 Dec 2017)

Another fine work Luis, congrats!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (6 Dec 2017)

*06-12-2016 
*
5 Weeks

10 h of photoperiod

Fertilization with K e Fe.




IMG_3207 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3209-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3212 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3213-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3215 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3217-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3220-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_3206-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



5 Weeks by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards.


----------



## Silviu Man (6 Dec 2017)

Hi!
Looks absolutely great! I know how difficult is to keep such path ... clean! And an amaizing absence of the "bad' algae. Congratulation.
By the way, when you will gonna fill it with water?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (6 Dec 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> Hi!
> Looks absolutely great! I know how difficult is to keep such path ... clean! And an amaizing absence of the "bad' algae. Congratulation.
> By the way, when you will gonna fill it with water?


Thank you...


----------



## parotet (6 Dec 2017)

Hi Luis 

I have a question for you: I’ve seen that your sandy areas have substrate below... why are you doing this? For better fixing the cosmetic sand? Just in case you decide to plant this area in the future?
Thank you!

Jordi


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Dec 2017)

parotet said:


> Hi Luis
> 
> I have a question for you: I’ve seen that your sandy areas have substrate below... why are you doing this? For better fixing the cosmetic sand? Just in case you decide to plant this area in the future?
> Thank you!
> ...


Well i'm doing because its more easy to fix the sand and when i create the layout the substrat helps me to hold some rocks.
Just that.
Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Dec 2017)

*6 Weeks*

A lot of people asks how much the colors of photo are changed on post editing.
Well here i leave two photos.
The first is direct from my camera (Canon 550D 10-18mm lens)




IMG_3242 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

The second with post-editing with lightroom



IMG_3242-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

And somo more shots from the tank



IMG_3227-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_3245-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_3246-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Konsa (13 Dec 2017)

Hi Luis
It looks awesome .I am following with interest and if not too much to ask will U keep posting close ups on the  Bolbitis Difformis as never had any luck with it under water. Kept putting many new leaves wich remained twiggy and never developed fully.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Dec 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi Luis
> It looks awesome .I am following with interest and if not too much to ask will U keep posting close ups on the  Bolbitis Difformis as never had any luck with it under water. Kept putting many new leaves wich remained twiggy and never developed fully.
> Regards Konsa


I will do that.
Its a tricky plant indeed.
Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Dec 2017)

7 Weeks
Quick phone photo...

https://flic.kr/p/CXsyh2


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 Jan 2018)

10 weeks completed
Maintenance day...
Hope you enjoy the photo session



11012018-IMG_3347-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3344-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3341-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3338-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3335-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3332-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3330-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3328-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3326-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-IMG_3325-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-_MG_3322-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



11012018-_MG_3321-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



10012018-IMG_3313-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards


----------



## Danny (11 Jan 2018)

Stunning.


----------



## rodoselada (11 Jan 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shinobi (11 Jan 2018)

Love this scape. Envious of that hardscape


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jan 2018)

Lovely marsilea path!

Would look even better without the woods on the big stone to the middle right IMO, adding woods only on the front would increase depth I think


----------



## Chrispowell (13 Jan 2018)

Fantastic work as ever! Very impressive


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Jan 2018)

Thank all of you...


----------



## Kalum (13 Jan 2018)

One of my favourite scapes, looks amazing and those reds make it!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Feb 2018)

*07-02-2018*
Update after one week big trimm...



07022018-_MG_3389-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


07022018-_MG_3390-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


07022018-_MG_3391-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Luís Cardoso (12 Feb 2018)

How fast can this tank grow?
Let's see...
28-01-2018


28012018-28012018-_MG_3371 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

12-02-2018


12022018-_MG_3393-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## steveno (13 Feb 2018)

Lovely scape, lovely reds, are you still lean dosing N?

I am actually doing the same in my scape, thou mainly to keep my UG happy, although my red plants are growing well they have loss there super red appearance .

Thou I'm sure your RGB leds are helping, my ADA monlights dose not have any red leds, wish i could achieve the same redness as yours. Wow. 

I'm sure you have probably mentioned earlier, but could you kindly name the two red plant you are using in the background.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Feb 2018)

steveno said:


> Lovely scape, lovely reds, are you still lean dosing N?
> 
> I am actually doing the same in my scape, thou mainly to keep my UG happy, although my red plants are growing well they have loss there super red appearance .
> 
> ...



Hi.
Ada aquasky moonlight is a really powerfull light unit, reds should appear.
How many hours of photoperiod do you have?
Now i'm dosing with some N and P, using the special lights and special shades, of the old ada fertilization.
Regards


----------



## steveno (13 Feb 2018)

Hello Luis,

As my scape is newly setup (flooded, was Dsm for 3 Months), I have my moonlights on dimmer and have reduce quite a bit of light while it transition from Dsm to immersed.

Hope once everything settles I can boost lights to full strength, and my reds will return.

So my other question can you advise the name of those two stem you have planted in the background

Cheers


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Feb 2018)

steveno said:


> Hello Luis,
> 
> As my scape is newly setup (flooded, was Dsm for 3 Months), I have my moonlights on dimmer and have reduce quite a bit of light while it transition from Dsm to immersed.
> 
> ...


Rotala coin leaf on right and rotala orange Juice on center.
All from dennerle


----------



## steveno (13 Feb 2018)

Cheers Luis, both of lovely looking, well in your scape at least not sure they would look quite as nice in my scape.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Feb 2018)

Trimming day




16022018-_MG_3434-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



16022018-IMG_3407 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



16022018-IMG_3416 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



16022018-IMG_3418 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



16022018-IMG_3419 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



16022018-IMG_3422 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Side by side with my other maswas light unit (only have made a crop on images)



16022018-_MG_3435 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



16022018-_MG_3433 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



After trimming



16022018-_MG_3438 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## rodoselada (16 Feb 2018)

Luis is extraordinarily beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Feb 2018)

rodoselada said:


> Luis is extraordinarily beautiful, congratulations.



Thank you


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Feb 2018)

Really nice Luis


----------



## Chrispowell (16 Feb 2018)

Luis, could you do a maintenance video? That would be awesome!!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Feb 2018)

Chrispowell said:


> Luis, could you do a maintenance video? That would be awesome!!


Yes i can.
Next video trimm i will do it.
Regards


----------



## CooKieS (17 Feb 2018)

Scape is looking very nice when rotalas aren't trimmed, are you going to take the photo finish soon? I think it is Time before marsilea grow too big


----------



## CooKieS (17 Feb 2018)

Btw, amazing Colors with the twinstar unit


----------



## Luís Cardoso (26 Feb 2018)

Final photo is realy near...


26022018-_MG_3443 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## CooKieS (26 Feb 2018)

Lovely! Is h.pinnitifida hard to maintain this low in a 60cm tank?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (26 Feb 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Lovely! Is h.pinnitifida hard to maintain this low in a 60cm tank?



With strong light mas scissor on it is relatively easy.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (8 Mar 2018)

A week has passed...


08032018-_MG_3470-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Mar 2018)

Doesn't take long to start grow back, nice compact growth.


----------



## Mikeba (8 Mar 2018)

This scape is looking awesome mate  Do you run the light on full power?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (9 Mar 2018)

Quick video


----------



## loneshiva (10 Mar 2018)

Awesome tank, especially love the red plant on the right mountain top! And not forgetting the marsilea in the foreground. am doing a DSM with it.

Lastly, really awesome !!!


----------



## Paks (11 Mar 2018)

Nice tank, how i wish i can make mine this year.


----------



## Kalum (11 Mar 2018)

Amazing as always, one things I've always wondered with dense stem planting like this is how is the lower growth on the rotala since it doesn't much light or flow at all?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> Amazing as always, one things I've always wondered with dense stem planting like this is how is the lower growth on the rotala since it doesn't much light or flow at all?



The growth is good because of the massive trimms i make. At this point i never have done inverted trimm.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Apr 2018)

Time passes but the tank don't get old...




13042018 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



13042018-IMG_3493-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



13042018-IMG_3488-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



13042018-IMG_3489-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no 

Flickr

13042018-IMG_3490 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (14 Apr 2018)

Lovely Colors. What's your daily ferts routine?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Apr 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Lovely Colors. What's your daily ferts routine?



Thank you...
My daily fert routine is the same dose of ada fert 
- 3ml of bright K 
- 3ml of Step 3
- 2ml of special lights 
- 2ml of special shade 
Regards, 
Luís Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (25 Apr 2018)

Thanks man, and what about filtration? Is the CO2 running 24hours?
Are you always using skimmers in your setup and why?

Sorry for All the questions but I got some algae problem in my 60p and tried to compare my setup to great looking one likes yours to find the cause.

Cheers


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Apr 2018)

My filtration is am eheim pro 4 250T files with equo stilla.
I have the inflow with skimmer always on. 
The tank are always diferent.
For example, on my 120x50x50 with 4 twinstar 600s the system cant handle ali the light and i have the same settings of this 60p.

Regards
Luis Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (25 Apr 2018)

Luís Cardoso said:


> My filtration is am eheim pro 4 250T files with equo stilla.
> I have the inflow with skimmer always on.
> The tank are always diferent.
> For example, on my 120x50x50 with 4 twinstar 600s the system cant handle ali the light and i have the same settings of this 60p.
> ...



Thanks, maybe I'll try with glass lily pipe, I'm getting a lot of surface agitation with my direct stainless steel outflow.

Skim inflow seems useful too.

What brand are these pipes?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Apr 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll try with glass lily pipe, I'm getting a lot of surface agitation with my direct stainless steel outflow.
> 
> Skim inflow seems useful too.
> 
> What brand are these pipes?



I use VIV glassware .


----------



## PBM3000 (25 Apr 2018)

Just popping in to commend you on your set up - and your great photos.


----------



## MJF90 (26 Apr 2018)

Amazing aquarium! such a great choice of plants!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (26 Apr 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> Just popping in to commend you on your set up - and your great photos.



Thank you


----------



## Luís Cardoso (26 Apr 2018)

MJF90 said:


> Amazing aquarium! such a great choice of plants!



Thank you


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Aug 2018)

IAPLC Rank



Sem título by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Meanwhile the tank has been shut down.
New tank soon...


----------



## DutchMuch (17 Aug 2018)

OH SNAP
well deserved!!


----------



## Marc Davis (17 Aug 2018)

well bloody done!!


----------



## CooKieS (17 Aug 2018)

Wow awesome rank....but who is Ana?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Aug 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Wow awesome rank....but who is Ana?



My wife 
I have entered with my 120...


----------



## alto (18 Aug 2018)

Luís Cardoso said:


> My wife
> I have entered with my 120...


She’s an amazing scaper    
Did her entry place higher?


----------



## Ysiatis (18 Aug 2018)

What a gorgeous tank you made here, Mr (&Ms) Cardoso !  Congratulations, this ranking is clearly deserved !


----------



## Luís Cardoso (18 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> She’s an amazing scaper
> Did her entry place higher?



My 120 has been placed on 92.
Soon i will make a post with it


----------



## alto (18 Aug 2018)

Well done!!!


----------



## Ysiatis (18 Aug 2018)

Luís Cardoso said:


> My 120 has been placed on 92.
> Soon i will make a post with it


Yes, please !


----------



## tiger15 (18 Aug 2018)

I really like this style of scape with rock and color plants that provide 3D and fall scene.  It will be helpful if you can list the plant names or better, label them in the picture.

You mentioned that the trick to get intense red is high light and low N and P, forcing the plants to exRact macros in the ada soil.  How is it going to affect the epiphytes that can’t feed from soil?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (18 Aug 2018)

tiger15 said:


> I really like this style of scape with rock and color plants that provide 3D and fall scene.  It will be helpful if you can list the plant names or better, label them in the picture.
> 
> You mentioned that the trick to get intense red is high light and low N and P, forcing the plants to exRact macros in the ada soil.  How is it going to affect the epiphytes that can’t feed from soil?



Thank you.
Epiphytes will get nutrients from water column.
The substract releases some nutrients. These type of plants have low demanding...
No problem at all.


----------



## oddn0ise (18 Aug 2018)

really nice scape!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Aug 2018)

Well done Luis


----------



## CooKieS (19 Aug 2018)

Luís Cardoso said:


> My wife
> I have entered with my 120...



Is it really her tank? If so congrats, your both talented


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Aug 2018)

CIAC Nano Category # 6
Final photo



40033445_289168011884992_705770466555461632_o by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Louielubert (9 Sep 2018)

Hi, Can you use a dimmer switch on the Ada Aquasky moonlight or will it damage the light?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Sep 2018)

Louielubert said:


> Hi, Can you use a dimmer switch on the Ada Aquasky moonlight or will it damage the light?



I think you can without damage.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (3 Oct 2018)

42970346_925091024356171_8754263468128862208_o by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## mohsen12251 (6 Oct 2018)

Why do not you work on YouTube?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (6 Oct 2018)

mohsen12251 said:


> Why do not you work on YouTube?



I dont have much time for vídeo editing, but have to improve that.
Regards


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Oct 2018)

this tank was simply stunning, im also a fan of its maker  

But im curious on the actual Cost of this tank....

then the cameramen haha


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Oct 2018)

Hi.
On this tank i have
- 30kg of frodo stone
- 2 bags of neo soil 
- A portion of lá planta sand and aquagravel
- used about 20 pots of plants
Besides that, co2 , eheim pro 250T and twinstar 600S
Easy to make the cost


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Oct 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> this tank was simply stunning, im also a fan of its maker
> 
> But im curious on the actual Cost of this tank....
> 
> then the cameramen haha


----------



## DutchMuch (7 Oct 2018)

oh ok thats not to bad honestly  thats breaks out pretty even. 
Love your tank, hope to see more things like it in the future! and again, congrats on your placement


----------

